# Besitzen Sie die Enhanced Version von The Witcher?



## Administrator (17. September 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Alf1507 (17. September 2008)

Irgendwie schon seltsam das 16.67% angeben die EE bereits zu besitzen. Dabei erscheint das Ding doch erst am Freitag. Ein Schelm wer da böses denkt.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. September 2008)

Alf1507 am 17.09.2008 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie schon seltsam das 16.67% angeben die EE bereits zu besitzen. Dabei erscheint das Ding doch erst am Freitag. Ein Schelm wer da böses denkt.


Also ich hab sie mir gestern Nacht legal runtergeladen ... über Steam.


----------



## Alf1507 (17. September 2008)

FelixSchuetz am 17.09.2008 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 17.09.2008 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist aber doch dann die Vollversion und nicht das Update, oder? Da ich das Spiel nämlich schon letztes Jahr gekauft habe würde ich nur ungern nochmal 50€ dafür bezahlen wollen. 
Laut der Seite thewitcher.de erscheint das Spiel übrigens erst am Freitag und bei Okaysoft ist sogar erst der 24. als Release-Datum angegeben.
Es wäre super wenn du mich mal aufklären könntest. Ich warte nämlich schon sehnsüchtig auf das Ding. Ich bin schon ganz neidisch auf dich. hehe


----------

